# Boba Fett Costume



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

Just started this weekend on attempting to make some Fett helmets for my kids and me. Hoping they turn out and I can get it done in time for Wondercon. I'll keep ya posted.


----------



## El Cucuy (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm still working on mine, it's not as easy as I thought it would be.


----------



## Glockink (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh boy are you in for an expensive ride....Fett is NOT a cheap one. I went with a couple alternatives, but might has well done a Fett...
Started buying this custom off Ebay...










Then built my own using parts from FettPride, Sgt.Fang, LadySewForUs, and Wickedbeard....


















Then picked up the ORIGINAL and best out there Mando Pilot.


----------



## El Cucuy (Dec 30, 2011)

Those are sweet! 
I've made mine using wizardoflight templates, so far so good. I'm starting to lean for the look of Mythos Boba Fett from sideshow collectables.


----------



## Glockink (Jul 7, 2008)

Will be doing a Greedo and a custom Jedi soon too...


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

Glockink said:


> Will be doing a Greedo and a custom Jedi soon too...


I look forward to seeing your Greedo costume!


----------



## Glockink (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

Glockink said:


>


Are you done with his bounty hunter space suit?


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

Glockink said:


>


I love him!


----------

